# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  An Open Letter From A Teacher To Students Walking Out

## timosman

http://www.ktsa.com/open-letter-teac...dents-walking/




> Feb 27, 2018
> 
> Whoever this man is, his open letter to students thinking about walking out of school as a protest touched a nerve on our show. Here is the complete letter as I saw it:
> 
> Dear Students,
> 
> I know you. I am a retired teacher of 24 years. I have taught you as 7th graders all the way through 12th grade. This is not a tweet or a text. Its called a letter; lengthy and substantial. Do you really want to make a difference? Are you sincere about making your schools safe? Dont walk out, read this instead. Walking out of school is easy compared to what this letter will challenge you to do.
> 
> First of all, put down your stupid phone. Look around you at your classmates. Do you see the kid over in the corner, alone? He could likely be our next shooter. He needs a friend. He needs you. Go and talk to him, befriend him. Chances are, he wont be easy to like, but its mainly because no one has tried to like him. Ask him about him. Get to know him. Hes just like you in that respect; he wants someone to recognize him as a fellow human being but few people have ever given him the chance. You can.
> ...

----------

